# watched threads symbol



## Crackle (3 Sep 2013)

Not a biggie but a curiosity. On explorer the watched thread symbol is a pair of glasses and on Firefox, half a smiley face?


----------



## coffeejo (3 Sep 2013)

Glasses in Chrome. I was wondering what that was all about.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Sep 2013)

And what's happened to the smiley section?


----------



## Shaun (3 Sep 2013)

Crackle said:


> Not a biggie but a curiosity. On explorer the watched thread symbol is a pair of glasses and on Firefox, half a smiley face?



The icon sprite was changed during the upgrade to include the glasses for watched threads - just force-refresh your browser with CTRL+F5 and it should get rid of the smiley.


----------



## Shaun (3 Sep 2013)

Dayvo said:


> And what's happened to the smiley section?



It now pops out at the bottom (and can remain open for multiple 'click' smiley entry as you compose your message).


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> The icon sprite was changed during the upgrade to include the glasses for watched threads - just force-refresh your browser with CTRL+F5 and it should get rid of the smiley.


It did. I knew you'd know the answer


----------



## Dayvo (5 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> It now pops out at the bottom (and can remain open for multiple 'click' smiley entry as you compose your message).



Well, I've had a good ol' look around at the bottom, but can't see a single smiley.

I seem to have lost the above bit, too, with font, size, italics and the other stuff that was up there. 

Or am I just looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Shaun (5 Sep 2013)

Do you see the text - *Use Rich Text Editor* - at the bottom left corner of the editor window? If so, click it to get the icons / smileys back.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> Do you see the text - *Use Rich Text Editor* - at the bottom left corner of the editor window? If so, click it to get the icons / smileys back.



Nope! I can't see the 'editor window.'


----------



## Shaun (6 Sep 2013)

Dayvo said:


> Nope! I can't see the 'editor window.'



What device / browser combination are you using?


----------



## Dayvo (6 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> What device / browser combination are you using?



Sorry, Shaun, you're talking to a dinosaur here! Haven't got a clue.

Don't worry about it: I'll get by the best I can!


----------



## Shaun (6 Sep 2013)

Dayvo said:


> Sorry, Shaun, you're talking to a dinosaur here! Haven't got a clue.



Are you using a PC, laptop, tablet or mobile phone to access CC?


----------



## Dayvo (6 Sep 2013)

Ah, I see!

A PC.


----------



## Shaun (6 Sep 2013)

Dayvo said:


> Ah, I see!
> 
> A PC.



Okay, great.  Now, web browser:

*Internet Explorer* (blue *e* with yellow band around it)
*Firefox *(orange fox wrapped around a blue globe)
*Chrome *(red, yellow and green ring around a smaller blue circle)
None of the above ...


----------



## Dayvo (6 Sep 2013)

Internet Explorer

this is much easier this way! step-by-step tuition


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Sep 2013)

Dayvo said:


> Internet Explorer
> 
> this is much easier this way! step-by-step tuition


PEBCAK


----------



## Dayvo (6 Sep 2013)

MossCommuter said:


> PEBCAK



Now now, don't be cheeky!


----------



## Shaun (6 Sep 2013)

Dayvo said:


> Internet Explorer
> 
> this is much easier this way! step-by-step tuition



Okay, great, now we need to know which version. 

Open Internet Explorer and tap or click the Tools




button (_or tap or click Help in the Menu bar_), and then tap or click *About Internet Explorer*.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> Okay, great, now we need to know which version.
> 
> Open Internet Explorer and tap or click the Tools
> View attachment 28894
> button (_or tap or click Help in the Menu bar_), and then tap or click *About Internet Explorer*.



Internet Explorer 8 (no idea if it's old, new, borrowed or blue).


----------



## Shaun (6 Sep 2013)

Dayvo said:


> Internet Explorer 8 (no idea if it's old, new, borrowed or blue).



I knew you were going to say IE 8 ... 

IE8 is an older version of Internet Explorer that doesn't work as well with modern web design coding / techniques. To make IE 8 work better with CC use it in *compatibility mode*.

Alternatively, for a better experience, upgrade your browser to *Internet Explorer 10*.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Dayvo (6 Sep 2013)

Thanks Shaun, sorry to give you the run-around.

I'll be buying a new PC in the spring, so should be able to hobble through the winter months (when I'm here) on my good ol'Dell!


----------



## Shaun (6 Sep 2013)

Dayvo said:


>



^ Wahey ...


----------



## Dayvo (7 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> Okay, great.  Now, web browser
> *Chrome *(red, yellow and green ring around a smaller blue circle)



Right, Shaun, I've been clever and switched to google chrome for my web browser.

Is there any way I can change the font? It seems 'broken' and isn't as clear as Internet Explorer.


----------

